# Country Living video



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys I got another video I am not going to tell you what its about I want to see what you have to say about it





  

alot of people will relate to this video..


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

great video! i can definetly relate


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

AWESOME video!! I defiantly can relate 100%.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice !!! Great job!!


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Great job.... Awesome editing...really nice how the feeling of the song and even the lyrics match up well to what's happening in the vids.

I can relate for sure...lived in an awesome spot in Northern BC and worked on a 45,000 acre farm...then moved to the other side of the country and am stuck in the city now. Only thing keeping me sane is going to the camp on the weekend....it's got mice, the roof leaks, no electricity, no phone, no cell service but has hundreds of miles of awesome trails right off the front door. 

Thanks for the vid!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

As always, awesome Vid!!!
Thanks for the post


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats awesome! :rockn:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

very well put video, love it, if that doesnt make you want too ride, i dont know what will


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

That was GREAT! Keep 'um coming.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I enjoyed that video very much. And yes, it did make me want to ride.


----------



## poporider2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

good video!!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Awesome video!!! Very professionally done.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice vide, very good quality. Makes me want to get rev the brute up:rockn:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

great vid, just got back from a little vacation home, and this makes me want to head right back


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like litmmpro needs to be our official mimb video guy. 
he got skills!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> looks like litmmpro needs to be our official mimb video guy.
> he got skills!


I'll second that !:rockn:


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

hahaha thats some awesome comments guys I am really glad you liked it, I wasn't going to put it on youtube but now I am glad I did and for the official Mimb video guy I am defiantly game for that lol :rockn: 

keep in touch guys I got quite a few more videos to be posted soon one is the new Can-am 1000 and I am not going to tell you which one  and I will see if we can get a kawi video made up for ya  I am moving to northern Ontario Canada in the next month so i will be able to make a lot more videos


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Moving more north then where you are burrrrrr to cold for a Florida boy lol awesome vid BTW


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Moving more north then where you are burrrrrr to cold for a Florida boy lol awesome vid BTW


haha it actually is a lot colder -40 degrees C is very common where I am going lol and on average they get twice as much snow two but that also means more mud in the spring  but most of the mudding videos I have made has been in those areas good scenery and endless trails so should be interesting but Florida is defiantly a good choice specially Daytona around February lol


----------

